# 2011 Specialized SL 3 vs 2011 Cannodale Super six



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been riding my SL3 for about 7 months and I really like it. It does everything very well. I rode a friend's 2011 Super six , non himod, I was blown away with the feel and handling of the bike. Same components and wheels as my Tarmac Pro SL3.
I am thinking about getting one but I would like to know if anyone has made such a move.


----------

